# Anyone fancy making a weekend of it



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I was thinking of going down on Saturday staying over and wondered if anyone fancied a meet on Saturday night, grab a few beers and a ruby Murray or something, have a laugh etc etc


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

there's going to be quite a few people around on the Saturday already. Everyone who enters the Top 16 for example as we need to be there before for judging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

funnily enough im looking into hotels this weekend to save the drive on sunday. if i book something will let you know


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I only went down for the **** up on the Saturday night tbh :lol:

Won't be this year though


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kimo said:


> I only went down for the **** up on the Saturday night tbh :lol:
> 
> Won't be this year though


Thought you entered the top 16 last year


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

He did


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

scuba-phil said:


> funnily enough im looking into hotels this weekend to save the drive on sunday. if i book something will let you know


the discount we have negotiated for attendees staying at the Hilton onsite is detailed here: hotel info

Single Room - from £70.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
Double Room - from £80.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
Twin Room - from £90.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

muzzer said:


> He did


Sorry muzzer I couldn't resist :lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Thought you entered the top 16 last year


Yeah

But the fun is getting ****ed Saturday night lol

Shane the hotels have got pricier the last 2 years, swear the first year it was about £40


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My room at the Hilton cost £28


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> My room at the Hilton cost £28


thats impressive 8)


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Waxstock said:


> thats impressive 8)


It's handy being a Hilton Diamond member. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Waxstock said:


> the discount we have negotiated for attendees staying at the Hilton onsite is detailed here: hotel info
> 
> Single Room - from £70.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
> Double Room - from £80.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)
> Twin Room - from £90.00 inc VAT (Bed and Breakfast)


god damn it, now you tell me lol :wall:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

stangalang said:


> god damn it, now you tell me lol :wall:


it was all on the website since March, sorry you missed it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Waxstock said:


> it was all on the website since March, sorry you missed it.


Oh i missed it hard, typical for me too


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am traveling up on the Saturday and staying the night at a B&B, may see some of you around the on the Saturday.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone able to suggest an easy to find meeting point that anyone can pitch up at, carrying a microfiber and a pot of Srp

Chongo is getting the first round in


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Anyone able to suggest an easy to find meeting point that anyone can pitch up at, carrying a microfiber and a pot of Srp
> 
> Chongo is getting the first round in


My ****, you will be waiting a long time:tumbleweed:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Typical scouser !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Typical scouser !


 manc:wave:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

El presidente can't even buy his loyal subjects a beer. Management 101.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If I can't drink, then my soldiers can't drink. Lol


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm from Coventry and i'll be going to waxstock with a friend

A social the night before would be great stuff. I suggest that we meet at a pub - but it all depends on where y'all are staying. Coventry is quite spread out, so of course it makes more sense to meet near to where everyone is.


----------



## markw82 (May 2, 2016)

hi guys im in cov also, so let me know where you decide and we can catch up &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's everyone staying? We could find a centralish point to where everyone is as a meeting point


----------

